
At Facebook, Median Pay Tops $240,000 - non_sequitur
https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-facebook-median-pay-tops-240-000-1523924535
======
non_sequitur
relevant excerpt:

"Facebook calculated the 37-to-1 pay ratio by comparing Mr. Zuckerberg’s
compensation to that of a specific individual identified as a median worker.
Facebook factored in the salary, bonus or sales commission and the value of
equity awards granted to that employee as of Oct. 31, 2017. Many of Facebook’s
Silicon Valley peers have not yet filed their proxy statements. Twitter Inc.
last week said the annual total compensation for a median employee in 2017 was
$161,860."

~~~
moocowtruck
161 seems super low to me for a place that probably wants people to do actual
work like i'd expect people might do at twitter...

